
Introduction to Algorithms - ekm2
http://videolectures.net/mit6046jf05_demaine_lec02/
======
pkrumins
I once watched all these lectures, took notes and published summaries of the
lectures on my blog:

[http://www.catonmat.net/blog/summary-of-mit-introduction-
to-...](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/summary-of-mit-introduction-to-
algorithms/)

~~~
heretohelp
As someone who generally avoids AV content, thank you.

------
mmihaljevic
I highly recommend this course
<https://class.coursera.org/algo-2012-002/class/index>

------
agumonkey
Check out E.Demaine's other classes. Video footage is fresher and of higher
res. Subjects are awesome too.

<http://erikdemaine.org/classes/> \--
<http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.851/spring12/> \--
<http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.849/fall10/>

------
bbrian
That's MIT 2005. Here's their 2008 algorithms course:

[http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
comput...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-006-introduction-to-algorithms-spring-2008/)

~~~
Bootvis
The 2008 edition doesn't seem to have any video lectures or am I missing
something?

~~~
bbrian
My bad. I watched the first 2005 lecture on YouTube last week and then noticed
2008 when I went to the Open Courseware page. Hadn't quite made it to lecture
2 yet. Here's Stanford's course & videos on Coursera:

<https://class.coursera.org/algo-2012-002/class/index>

------
CoryG89
I have watched most of these as well. I took a course last semester at Auburn
University that was based off this one and is nearly identical, we even used
the same book listed on the site, written by these guys at MIT. They literally
wrote the book on the subject.

------
selter01
6.046 is not an introductory algorithm course. 6.006 is. 6.46 is more advanced
algorithms.

------
dhawalhs
I am hoping they would offer this course again via the MITx/edX platform later
this year

------
mitchi
Very good material and the new website with side by side presentation is cool!

------
systems
what is the prerequisite course for this course, I couldnt understand anything
...

~~~
jlarocco
I didn't watch the videos, but I have a copy of the book they're using. From
the preface:

* You should have some programming experience. In particular, you should understand recursive procedures and simple data structures such as arrays and linked lists.

* You should have some facility with proofs by mathematical induction. A few portions of the book rely on some knowledge of elementary calculus.

~~~
systems
its definitely point two where I am completely blank, but I feel this is a bit
too much of a (prerequisite) barrier, for an introductory course!

------
lwm
_write,write,write_....say something really fast... _write,write,write_

I need the 'for dummies' version

